# Ford 4000 Hydraulics



## stevcolx

Just bought a Ford 4000 tractor. But the lifting rams are slow. Any way of making them more responsive?


----------



## sixbales

Howdy stevcolx,

Welcome aboard the tractor forum.

Your loader is probably hooked up to the tractor's internal hydraulics, which produces 5 gpm. Slow. To speed it up, you can install a front engine mounted pump, or a PTO driven pump, about 15 gpm.


----------



## stevcolx

Got some pictures of the engine and PTO. Where do I fill the hydraulic Oil? And or check it?


----------



## pogobill

The big bolt ahead of the right hand gear shift is most likely the fill hole, can't tell were to check the oil level. 
You need to contact a dealer or search Ebay for an operators manual and/or a service manual. You are going to need them at some point. 
The operators manual will give you all kinds of information in regards to service intervals, filter locations and what oils to use where. A good investment for your investment in your new to you tractor.


----------



## sixbales

Howdy Steve,

Your transmission and rear differential are two separate reservoirs. The hydraulic system shares fluid from the rear differential reservoir. See item #35 on the attached parts diagram....Filler plug for rear differential/hydraulic fluid reservoir.. It looks like your's has been utilized as a hydraulic return port. Just pull the connection to add fluid.

See also the attached photo (*compliments of UltradogMN*) pointing to the square-headed pipe plug that you remove to check fluid level in the rear differential/hydraulic section.

If your tractor doesn't have these two features, post back.


----------



## stevcolx

Looked everywhere and cannot find a square headed bolt!


----------



## sixbales

OK, the attached photo (*compliments of UltradogMN*) illustrates the fluid level check plugs for a Ford 3000....front plug is for transmission, and rear plug is for rear end. Do you happen to have these (square-headed) check plugs??


----------



## sixbales

Or maybe here??


----------



## stevcolx

Ok. Further developments. Got some advice to fill up the PTO with oil by taking the hose off the back. I was overseas working when the wife tried it. And what happened you will see in the pictures. How in the hell can I fix that?


----------



## Ultradog

Try adjusting your flow control - small knob on the right side of the tractor - just below the draft control lever. The square check plug is there. Sixbales shows a pic of it it's the one with the pen pointing to it.
That pump only produces about 5 gpm so the loader will never be quick with that little flow. SixBales you have a couple of different tractors there. The one with the writing in it us a 4600 so pump and check plug is different. You also show a 3000 with the 2 red circles around the plugs. 3000 is different too except transmission plug is the same.


----------



## Guest

looks like the broken part is an adapter threaded into the cast housing fill port that allows the hose connection. If I am correct at this, start calling/emailing the places that part out used tractors. The main drain plug at the bottom of the rear end housing should have a magnet attached, but make every effort to keep metal shavings out of the hydraulic system as you back out the broken threaded adapter. I don't know how common it is to use the fill port for a return line so this adapter may be more likely found at a hydraulics shop. Parker Hydraulics seems to be a network of franchised shops, chances are you've got one in the area.


----------



## Ultradog

Someone drilled and tapped the original fill plug to use it as a return. Fairly common. He will have to get another plug and do the same thing to it. Not hard to do.


----------



## Hacke

In the Manuals section you will find an Operators Service Manual (Operator's Handbook) and a Shop Manual for your tractor:
https://www.tractorforum.com/manuals/categories/ford.1/


----------



## denandreg01

DDd.


----------

